# Destin Area Fly Shop ?



## TX_Brad

I was down a few weeks ago, and while I didn't go in I saw a Half Hitch Tackle that was having a Tarpon/Fly Fishing show I think next week. There's also an Orvis and Bass Pro I know of.


----------



## Flyguy22

Orvis Sandestin has the largest selection of flies and materials in area. Also Old Florida Outfitters in Seaside.


----------



## Padre

Old Florida is in Watercolor next to Seaside.


----------



## trekker

Padre said:


> Old Florida is in Watercolor next to Seaside.


I went in there. Pretty weak selection.


----------



## tight_lines_fl

destin is mainly conventional fishing... I work at the orvis store in sandestin (currently im overseas though) and the fly selection there is probably the best in the area. Keep in mind it is an orvis store and not a fly shop haha. It has pretty much everything you need though. If youre looking for materials I would go to emerald coast bait and tackle up the road in Fort Walton


----------



## R-Dub

tight_lines_fl said:


> destin is mainly conventional fishing... I work at the orvis store in sandestin (currently im overseas though) and the fly selection there is probably the best in the area. Keep in mind it is an orvis store and not a fly shop haha. It has pretty much everything you need though. If youre looking for materials I would go to emerald coast bait and tackle up the road in Fort Walton


Can you clarify “mainly conventional”? I’m heading there for a few days in September and I’m slowly putting together a fly box for walking the beach.


----------



## Zika

Spin and bait casters. Not as many fly anglers are traditional tackle.

Some Clousers in pearl/olive, pompano rockets and streamer patterns would be a good start. Epoxy glass minnows would get the interest of bluefish, ladies and jacks in the troughs.


----------



## R-Dub

Gotcha. Thank you for the suggestions and I will tie up a good amount of your suggested flys.


----------



## R-Dub

I need to proofread what I type. Suggested..... rookie!


----------



## Padre

We went offshore last week and got 28 mahi and 10 if them were on fly.


----------



## 60hertz

Old Florida Outfitters has scaled back, but they still have exactly what you’ll need in the way of flies and some intel for our area.

Orvis in Sandestin is solid too.


----------

